# Merging Parts into a conductor's score



## nikolas (Mar 14, 2009)

In Finale:

Not quite sure really. There is a function, but it really depends on whether the lines are different, the same, etc... It might need some tweaking afterwards... 

I'm not at home right now, so I can't check Finale, but I promise to check it tomorrow or the day after and give it a try.

Nikolas


----------



## adrianallan (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks - that would be a great help. As you can understand, it's a fairly basic need, as I imagine many people write on separate midi staves in the mock up, before needing to merge them into a conductor's score.


----------



## rgames (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't have experience with music XML but I do know that you can move parts into different voices on the same line in Finale. You just use the mass mover tool, copy the part you want, select the new staff (singular form of "staves" by the way), activate the appropriate voice, then paste. It'll dump the copied part into the active voice.

However, I tend not to do that. I keep a staff for part 1 and another staff for parts 2/3. Or I do one staff for 1/2 and another for 3/4 (e.g. for horns). That way the parts and the score stay linked w/ the same staff setup. I think there's a way around that issue in Finale (I think you can extract parts for individual voices) but I don't use it, so can't comment...

rgames


----------



## adrianallan (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for that reply. I've now decided to go for Sibelius, so I imagine it's possible to merge the parts from two separate part on that program too.


----------



## PaulWood (Mar 16, 2009)

The best way to do it on Sibelius would be to select the appropriate stave (flute 2 for example), go to "edit > voice" and set it to another voice.

Then do edit > filter and select the notes only for the new voice, copy and paste into the flute 1 staff.

It will inevitably need some tweaking (as do most things in Sib, but it should be reasonably painless.

P


----------



## adrianallan (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks - and the second voice would be merged with the first, stems down, etc.- it wouldn't just *replace* it ?


----------



## PaulWood (Mar 17, 2009)

No it won't replace it - assuming that they are different voices.

Be aware that different voices have different relationships with each other - the relationship between voice 1 and 2 is different to that between 1 and 3. Mainly spacing rules etc. It's all in the manual - very hard to explain. The best way is to experiment.

As to stems up/down, Sib with *generally* get it right in multiple voices, but that doesn't mean you won't have to go through and double check each line manually...

P


----------

